# Malahide recommend good hotel and restaurant



## Bronte (24 Mar 2010)

Is the Grand Hotel Malahide any good?  What about a nice restaurant, any recommendations?


----------



## suemoo1 (24 Mar 2010)

Grand is lovely if you wish to stay, any time ive eaten there its been lovely, but plenty of restaurants within walking distance in the village also. what type of food are you thinking of..


----------



## ontour (24 Mar 2010)

Bon Apetit Brasserie - dinner for 2 with a bottle of wine for €75


----------



## csirl (24 Mar 2010)

ontour said:


> Bon Apetit Brasserie - dinner for 2 with a bottle of wine for €75


 
Has a Michelin Star, so one of the best restaurants in Ireland.


----------



## Bronte (24 Mar 2010)

csirl said:


> Has a Michelin Star, so one of the best restaurants in Ireland.


 
That sounds very cheap then at 75 Euro ?


----------



## Bronte (24 Mar 2010)

suemoo1 said:


> Grand is lovely if you wish to stay, any time ive eaten there its been lovely, but plenty of restaurants within walking distance in the village also. what type of food are you thinking of..


 

Looking for a very nice restaurant for business people. I won't be going there  but my other half will. I've eaten in two places in Malahide a Thai near the water and a place called Carusso's (not sure on spelling), right on the water.


----------



## suemoo1 (24 Mar 2010)

bronte, cruzzo's is lovely if overpriced for what you get, im not a great fan, but they are doing specials.. i love the seabank on the seafront, just up from the grand.. fresh fish and steaks etc, but really really nice and blackboard also with specials.. food and wine here excellent, small though so deffo need to book even in the resession which is a good sign for them.. chinese the Orchid and the swan are really good, thai - siam thai excellent and for indian you cant beat Jaipur, all in the village, greek Cape Creko is good too .. bon apetit excellent also as other poster said.. of any of these for business id pick seabank or the bon, hope this helps


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Mar 2010)

Had a meal today in Seabank early bird €22 and good choice's. Was in Cruzzo's a few weeks ago and it has really gone downhill you pay for the venue. Bon Apetit do some early birds also and a great restaurant. Have not been to Jaipur in a while but also do early bird.Silks is overpriced and not worth it anymore.There is also Oscar Taylors along the coast not been there in a while its also a hotel. Stayed in the Grand recently and it was good value and good facilities. Love Siam Thai and nice setting. Plenty of choice in Malahide enjoy


----------



## mrblues (29 Mar 2010)

Siam Thai is perfect, I use it alot for business... Its spacious and the staff are really attentive.


----------



## foxylady (29 Mar 2010)

Sale e Pepe in the village is lovely as well - quite small but excellent service and a million time better than cruzzos


----------



## SOM42 (29 Mar 2010)

mrblues said:


> Siam Thai is perfect, I use it alot for business... Its spacious and the staff are really attentive.


 
+1 on Siam Thai.  Lovely food and great staff.  The Grand would be the place to stay in Malahide.  Also very good staff though I haven't stayed  there.  Cruzzo's is overpriced but there are many fine restaurants in Malahide and you won't go too far wrong with any of them.


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Apr 2010)

Ate in Scotch Bonnet, think that was the name of it, its the old Vinni Vanuccis, over the weekend. Cheap and cheerful. Not a place for a romantic meal but good if going with group of friends


----------

